# Would you help me set up Arborist section in hardware store?



## DBsport (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello. I am adding an arborist supply section to the hardware store I work at. We are already an Husqvarna dealer and are looking for input on what products to carry. I've spoken with several of our customers, but thought I ask this body for recommendations.

Thanks for your answers.

Here's some of what we are considering:

True Blue 1/2" x 150'
True Blue 1/2" x 600'

Bungee Chainsaw Strap

Buckingham Steel Climbers - Not sure what shank length

Helmet w/visor and ear protection


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 26, 2009)

True Blue is my favorite but I would carry Aporplex for the low side and a few more other brands. Depending on where your at 120' and 150' lengths are about the norm if you don't want to invest and stock 600' reels. Some self locking three way snaps or carabiners. Some split tails, throw bags, and a few different lanyards should help out as well.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2009)

call Sherill's, get like a franchise setup, then you can fast order for the guys that come in. 
you have necessities likes ropes, and basic climbing gear, etc.. and then you have frills. I see it, I want it, I buy it.
spikes and saddles, mean inventory that ain't cheap. how much stock are you going to start with?
you need lots of rope, bull rope, climbing rope, good and cheap.
My hats off to ya for doing it, it is so hard to find any thing tree related in a store.


----------



## crashagn (Aug 26, 2009)

A big ole sign explaining the risks and liability involved to people that will be coming in and buying this stuff with no experience?


----------



## lewis16 (Aug 26, 2009)

the basics, rope, harnesses, carabiners, lanyards, helmets, and of course, arborist saws


----------



## treemandan (Aug 26, 2009)

crashagn said:


> A big ole sign explaining the risks and liability involved to people that will be coming in and buying this stuff with no experience?



Iwas going to say " sales personell who know what they are selling." Look, I did say it.


----------



## groundsmgr (Aug 27, 2009)

I know a local yards rental center uses sunbelt for there arborist gear.https://www.sunbeltparts.com/sunbelt/pages/history.html


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 27, 2009)

It's hard to compete with the internet guys on price and since most guys are very specific on the equipment they use, you'd have to carry large inventory. Most of the locals around here that stock arborist stuff have had it sitting on the shelf gathering dust.
Phil


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 27, 2009)

Not to be Joe pessimist, but most hardware stores can't even sell and service a good chainsaw, let alone arborist equip.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 27, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Not to be Joe pessimist, but most hardware stores can't even sell and service a good chainsaw, let alone arborist equip.



Not to be Joe pessimist but I will be Joe pessimist......

Love your work dude.:jester:


----------



## DBsport (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

To answer and/or reply to some of the comments:

Ordering $1,000 of inventory.

Considering an order with SunBelt.

We have had multiple tree companies ask us to carry products and have placed orders for some.

I was hoping to get some specific brands/items you guys use that would sell and not collect dust.

Thank you.


----------



## ATH (Aug 27, 2009)

DBsport said:


> Ordering $1,000 of inventory.
> 
> .............
> 
> ...


That is going to be tough to get a worthwhile inventory with $1000.

My thinking of the minimum that you need to stock if you want a worthwhile stock of equipment:

*3-4 climbing rope models. Probably buy spools so you can cut custom lengths - that in itself would draw clients in. Offer eye splicing for one end, and it gets more attractive.
*1-2 bull ropes (see above comments regarding lenghts).
*Throwlines (again get a big spool) and throw weights.
*5-6 different models of hand saws. Silky is good stuff.
*2-3 models of pole saws - maybe one of the Silky extending saws and Jameson poles with all the fittings and heads
*2-3 hand pruners
*5-6 different models of carabiners (both for climbing and rigging)
*3-4 saddles (one low range, one mid range, and one high dollar) in at least 2 sizes each
*2 models of spikes
*2-3 options for flip lines/working possition lanyard

Some of the things that I'd rather buy local instead of the internet:
*Saddle - need to try it on. However, this is not an often purchased item.
*Pesticide equipment/products. (ESPECIALLY if I can talk to somebody about: "tell me my options to control __________" and be able to walk out with the solution.)
*Fertilizers (these can be expensive to ship)
*Spray equipment (but decent sprayers cost $2000 for very low end and go on up from there...).
*Arborwear clothes.
*Nylon loops (cheap and has many uses, if they start to look worn, I replace them)
*Parts to repair eqipiment (I want to be back up this afternoon...not have to wait for shipping): Chainsaws, chipper knives, stumper teeth, sprayer parts, etc... Figure out which models your best clients have and their parts always on hand.
*Consumables: bar/chain oil, chainsaw chain, files, etc... 
*Safety equipment (glasses, ear protection, hard hats, Hi-viz shirts, etc...)

I gotta think that if you stock the "techy" type of equipment, you can make a lot off of guys that always think they need the latest...but a lot of folks aren't interested in it, and it isn't cheap to stock. Figure out if you have any of those guys in town and stock accordingly.

As somebody mentioned above: KNOWLEDGE is worth a lot. If you can help folks figure out what they need and WHY, than you will get returning clients.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dan pretty much summed it up with, "sales personal who know what they are selling." I respect the fact that you want to grow a business and are looking for advice to do so. But to really be able to sell arborist supplies you need knowledge and a background within the industry. $1,000 will not get your very far for inventory. I am guessing most fully equipped climbers, rigging gear included, have $1,500-$5000+ tied up in gear alone? Anyone want to add to that one?


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lawnmowerboy48 said:


> Dan pretty much summed it up with, "sales personal who know what they are selling." I respect the fact that you want to grow a business and are looking for advice to do so. But to really be able to sell arborist supplies you need knowledge and a background within the industry. $1,000 will not get your very far for inventory. I am guessing most fully equipped climbers, rigging gear included, have $1,500-$5000+ tied up in gear alone? Anyone want to add to that one?




Yep, 

Echo saw $330 
Buckingham Gaffs $180
Saddle $150
Climbing Rope $100
Old Climbing rope/rigging rope $100
3 Jameson poles with both saw and slingshot attachement $150?
Wooden pruner pole with Marvin pruner $30?
Pacific Hard Hat $100
about 4 carabiners $40?
16" Hoffman boots $300 (need the 16" for my busted shin)
Rope bag $40
Throw bag and string $15
ISA Study Guide and misc DVDs $100?+


Total for one guy $1635.00 
The ISA stuff, tall boots, and Pacific hard hat may be eliminated or a lot cheaper version can be had, but even without those three things your still looking at $1135 for one guy. Plus my saddle, ropes, and gaffs are on the cheaper side of things. 

It would help out to have a few things but to be honest the few dealers here in Kansas City don't stock much and therefore I don't bother driving to them when I can get what I need online. Plus the one dealer has had the same piece of Arborplex for 4 years. Nylon and Polyester breakdown and I think a rope looses something like 5% a year in strength even it's stored correctly. But with good selection I would shop local. As someone else mentioned it would be nice try on a saddle before buying it.


----------



## m.green (Aug 29, 2009)

DBsport said:


> Hello. I am adding an arborist supply section to the hardware store I work at. We are already an Husqvarna dealer and are looking for input on what products to carry. I've spoken with several of our customers, but thought I ask this body for recommendations.
> 
> Thanks for your answers.
> 
> ...



Just for some odds and ends, you should get some wedges (I'm sure you have small sludge hammers at your hardware store. Wedges come in handy in many situations.

Next get some of the Jameson pole sections. I think they run for like 40$ a piece (not wholesale I'm sure you should get them cheaper) Get hooks, for the poles. Saws that you can bolt on the end of the hooks. Pruner heads. (we call this stuff "hanger polls" We use them to pull hangers out of trees that the operators can't reach. 

Bull ropes are always a good idea. Climbing rope. Chain saw files. Snatch blocks (false crotch). 

I will post more the more I can think of. I'd appreciate some rep if this information was informative to you.


----------



## m.green (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot. Definitely stock up on chaps. Make sure you get several different sizes so people can actually buy pairs that will fit them and cover a smal portion of there feet and ankles. Don't forget the rep. I'll keep thinking of more items for you to add to your store and post them.


----------



## Bermie (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd add a small selection of split tails:
1/2" 3' with spliced eye for blake's and tautline basic, you could make these out of the climb line reels as needed.
Some bee line or other of the smaller cord for making the more fancy hitches.
One or two micro pulleys.

I reckon all my kit, climbing and rigging and saws amounts to about $5000.

Your selection range and inventory really depends on demand...I'd concentrate on the high wear items and the must have items for stock, and hook up with a supplier for the other stuff you can order in at short notice.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 6, 2009)

There is this guy around here that opened up an arborist supply shop last year. He seems like a good guy but has no clue. He's got a couple spools of this rope that I've never seen before, one that really bothers me is this 3/4" candy red bull rope (at least its supposed to be) that he says is rated at 11k or 13, something like that. What a gay rope. I tried to explain that the 3/4' DB I have is like 20+, he just doesnt seem to get it. If I'm gonna haul up a big a$$ed rope it had better have some backbone to it.

He's got alot of those queer little first aid kits everywhere too....lol.

Some slings that are like 4' long or so, thats another good one.

He is good with saws and has chains at least.

We have another supply house about 40 mins away that is almost as good as sherrill, so i usually just go there. Its pretty cool, just a bunch of old hippys really. On one recent trip they had some Physical Graffity jamming in the store. Some specialty stuff still needs to be ordered from sherrill though. 

But I guess what I'm saying is a G note aint gonna cover it. As the saying goes: half measures availed us nothing...or some s#!t.


----------



## southsoundtree (Sep 6, 2009)

Really seems like you are ready to sell firewood cutting and processing stuff with that amount. Files, wedges, ppe- chaps, glasses, gloves, hearing protection, log handling tools, etc. 

These can be used by more people. 

It could be a great place to start. Investigate your market more. Exactly what do people want stocked? How much time between replacements (if someone ordered a rope online in the meantime, how long until they will actually buy another one from you)? 

You don't want to lose your regular professional customers to people that figure that they will just buy the stuff, use it, and sell it. Also, it could get homeowners in way too deep for their own good.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I'm with treemandan on this one.....


----------



## lego1970 (Sep 6, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> There is this guy around here that opened up an arborist supply shop last year. He seems like a good guy but has no clue. He's got a couple spools of this rope that I've never seen before, one that really bothers me is this 3/4" candy red bull rope (at least its supposed to be) that he says is rated at 11k or 13, something like that. *What a gay rope.* I tried to explain that the 3/4' DB I have is like 20+, he just doesnt seem to get it. If I'm gonna haul up a big a$$ed rope it had better have some backbone to it.




 "What a gay rope." I'm gonna be useing that saying a lot over the next few years. Thats a f##king awesome statement. That cracks me up :laugh

There is a military surplus store here in Kansas City that sells a so called Arborist climbing line. It's some cheesy brand I've never heard of and I think it's made in China. If memory serves me right, I believe it was red too. If I was useing it to break out of a Turkish prison I would trust it, but for everyday tree work with too much to live for, no way in hell.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 7, 2009)

lego1970 said:


> "What a gay rope." I'm gonna be useing that saying a lot over the next few years. Thats a f##king awesome statement. That cracks me up :laugh
> 
> There is a military surplus store here in Kansas City that sells a so called Arborist climbing line. It's some cheesy brand I've never heard of and I think it's made in China. If memory serves me right, I believe it was red too. If I was useing it to break out of a Turkish prison I would trust it, but for everyday tree work with too much to live for, no way in hell.



I'm telling you, its messed up, I've never seen any of the ropes this guy carries anywhere before. Maybe it is china where he gets em 

He's also got the stihl pole pruner/saw kit for sale. He's got the blade on that backwards, lol 

At least he's trying though. The thing that bothers me is every time I try to explain whats wrong with something, he tells me how much of this junk he sells like that validates it somehow.


----------



## DBsport (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks again for all the posts.

As stated, the store already carries chain saws, chains, mauls, etc.. About $2,000 worth of inventory, specific to our tree service customers, has been added.

Need to get the word out, but sold some True Blue and carabiners so far.

I appreciate all the expert advice and recommendations.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Sep 19, 2009)

Been awhile, but last time i saw a Sunbelt catalog, i considered the prices a lil'high and it never had the most latest safety krabs etc.

It is nice to have gear, but; it can be a slow mover; and anything small could get 'lost' so should be locked... The main thing would be to carry expendable items; that yielded fair cash flow for the space they occupy and have high visibility. Rope and krabs are a fair start. Small slings are an expendable, small item too; but might have to develop that market. i'd consider maillon links and prussick cords, metal safety snaps, rope thimbles, wedges, start a book shelf of knots for sale etc., throw bags, throwline become expendable items too. Maybe a peavey/ cant hook, couple of curved Corona hand saws(talk up and test water for Silkys), a curved leather scabbard.

Some of above are less expendable, but small; and could have a larger target area than just arborists. Many industries could use tough, strong arborist (and other) rope and hardware, so try to let word out to farmers, boyscouts, hobbyists of all sorts, boaters etc. you have different types of rope and hardware, L-earn some knots yourself. Get bright colored ropes and white to give choice and the contrasting, bright colors layed out, hung so they have to get your attention on their own. Everytime anyone comes thru even half related to the gear and doesn't find something, write it down!

One of Jerry Beraneck's topping a tree at 150' that is still 7' in diameter; with his foot in a cast; can be a fair, cheap, attention getting background. You'd be best to support area advancemeant in climbing; to sell more stuff (computer lynx to free materials showing latest lines, knots, techniques, hang line with different named knots in it etc.). Keep eye open for local arborist that would be lit on fire by these ideas, and good Natured and appreciative enough to give ideas and talk it up!

Rope is the biggest, most expendable, abused, should be able to get on the fly and not risk life, limb or property because lost, compromised etc. i totally commend, and appreciate locals trying to have it there in case someone needs it right now as an option of doing something even less intelligent...


----------

